# Fernseher für PS4!



## Dapatrick (29. November 2014)

*Fernseher für PS4!*

Hey Leute !

Ich suche einen guten Fernseher zum PS4 gucken und natürlich zum fernsehen!
Ca. 50% TV und 50% Zocken!
In der Preisspanne 400-600 €!
Wäre auch interessant einen Fernseher bei Amazon zu ergattern, wo ja gerade die Cyber days sind ... 
Welche Marken würdet ihr bevorzugen? Eher bei Sony bleiben oder kann Samsung,LG etc. da auch mithalten?
Wichtig wäre mir Erfahrung im Bereich Input lag, da ich viel Online Ego-Shooter spiele !

Danke euch im voraus 

Lg und einen schönen Advent!


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2014)

Wie groß soll er denn sein? Sony ist zB idR sehr gut, aber teurer bei ansonsten gleicher Größe.


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. November 2014)

Ich habe ne  Sony und bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Die Samsungs sind mir von den Farben und den übertriebenen Kontrasten nicht natürlich bzw. "echt" genug.

Wenn du nen Sony nimmst hast du den Riesen Vorteil das du die PS4 mit ihm verbinden kannst. Das hat den Riesen Vorteil das du beim Filme gucken über die PS4 auch die Fernbedienung vom TV zur Steuerung der PS4 benutzen kannst. 

Daumen hoch für Sony TVs!

LG


----------



## Onlinestate (29. November 2014)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Sony nimmst hast du den Riesen Vorteil das du die PS4 mit ihm verbinden kannst. Das hat den Riesen Vorteil das du beim Filme gucken über die PS4 auch die Fernbedienung vom TV zur Steuerung der PS4 benutzen kannst.LG


Das kannst du aber mit jedem Fernseher machen, der HDMI-CEC unterstützt. Also so ziemlich jeder.


----------



## svd (29. November 2014)

Und es ist nun mal so, dass der Großteil der Unzufriedenheit darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass die Werkseinstellungen und diversen Presets der meisten Fernseher,
schlicht unbrauchbar sind. Und der ganze Bildverbesserungskäse zu oft das Gegenteil bewirkt.

Wie gut das Panel, von den Farben her, ist, lässt sich eigentlich erst nach einer Kalibrierung sagen.


----------



## Dapatrick (29. November 2014)

hey!
ja das mit den sonys hab ich mir schon gedacht, ich mein dass das die kompatibilität mit der ps4 sicher besser ist als mit anderen TV´s 

ähm und ja im Bereich 46-50 Zoll sollte es schon sein 

ich hätt mal einen für euch zum bewerten  
Sony BRAVIA KDL-48W605 122 cm (48 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A++ (Full HD, Motionflow XR 200Hz, WLAN, Smart TV, DVB-T/C/S2) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

wobei da meine Frage ist, ist 200 Hz beim spielen wichtig oder reicht das selbe Model mit 100Hz? die 200 Hz sind ja angeblich nur "geboostet" und eh keine echten, aber ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, die Frage ist ob das beim Zocken eine Rolle spielt ...?
Lg


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2014)

Das schadet nix mit den 200Hz, aber wenn das mit 100Hz viel billiger ist, dann vlt lieber das nehmen


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. November 2014)

Also ich würde unter 200hz nicht kaufen... man merkt halt schon das gerade bei schnellen Sachen (Fußball gucken oder Formel 1 oderso) das Bild nicht so ganz sauber bleibt. 

Lass dir aber auch nich zu viel andrehen. Technisch geht mehr als 200hz eh nicht alle anderen Angaben sind genau so ein Unfug wie bei Lautsprechern eine PMPO Angabe als Watt zahl.

Aber am besten gehst du irgend wo hin wo du dir den TV vorher angucken kannst. Am besten mit nem eigenen Film


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. November 2014)

Achso ... ich hab auch einen mit den "geboosteten" 200hz durch das motion Flow Xr. 
Macht nen deutlich besseren Eindruck als die 100 Hz von dem Samsung meiner Eltern. 
Aber in deiner Preiskategorie sollte doch eig auch einer mit 400 Hz /echten 200hz drin sein?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Achso ... ich hab auch einen mit den "geboosteten" 200hz durch das motion Flow Xr.
> Macht nen deutlich besseren Eindruck als die 100 Hz von dem Samsung meiner Eltern.
> Aber in deiner Preiskategorie sollte doch eig auch einer mit 400 Hz /echten 200hz drin sein?


 ECHTE 200Hz gibt es meines WIssens fast gar keine, ich finde da nur welche von zB Loewe für 2000€... 

400Hz interpoliert wären aber drin bis 600€ für die gewünschte Größe. Ist dann halt die Frage, ob das dann ein "billiger 400Hz"-LCD ist, der dann insgesamt das schlechtere Bild hat als ein "guter 200Hz"-LCD... ^^ 

zB der hier Samsung UE48H6470 121 cm (48 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full HD, 400Hz CMR, DVB-T/C/S2, CI+, WLAN, Smart TV, Sprachsteuerung) schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

Man müsste die mal in Aktion erleben ^^.
Wenn das Bild passt dann wär mir die Hz Zahl eig. Egal  

Es kommt halt immer auf den jeweiligen Eindruck des Betrachters an. 
Viele mögen ja auch die Bonbon Farben von Samsung.. sonst würden die sich ja niemals so gut verkaufen. 
Dann gibt's diejenigen die garkein geglättes Bild haben wollen und das "Kino ruckeln" vorziehen. 

Ist nicht einfach jemandem "seriös" zu einem TV zu raten. Finde ich.

Das was ich empfehlen kann ist: Geh in einen Elektronik Fachmarkt (am besten nicht Mediamarkt oder Saturn oderso) sondern lieber zu dem kleinen Örtlichen. Da hat man in der Regel auch die Möglichkeit mal me eigene DVD einzulegen und die Einstellungen auszuprobieren. 

Und noch ein wichtiger Tipp:
Am besten nimmst du dann auch einen alten Film mit "schlechter" Qualität mit. Denn ein gutes Bild bei HD kann jeder


----------



## poppo-tromp3te (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo.
Ich suche einen passenden TV zur ps4.
Habe schon einen gefunden welcher für 50 Zoll echt erschwinglich ist.
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher da er anscheinend nur 50Hz hat.
Stichwort Input lag
Was haltet ihr davon?
SAMSUNG UE50J5150AS LED TV (Flat, 50 Zoll, Full-HD)


----------



## Akela030 (4. April 2016)

Habe mal eine Frage an die TV Experten hier.
Habe mir gestern spontan einen neuen Fernseher Samsung UE55JU6450 gekauft.
Bin damit von einem 32 Zoll HD Ready auf einen 55 Zoll UHD Fernseher gewechselt.
Bin von dem Bild ob HD, SD, DVD oder PS4 begeistert. Da es aber immer noch besser geht, suche ich nach einer optimalen Einstellung und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. Zwar ist die beste Einstellung immer subjektiv, jedoch denke ich mir das ihr mir trotzdem helfen könnt.
Der Fernseher steht etwa 300 Cm entfernt in einer Höhe von 110 Cm Unterkante.
Geguckt wird meistens Sky in HD und davon alles. Die Privaten Sender laufen nicht in HD. Zusätzlich läuft noch die PS4 wo auch BluRays drauf geschaut werden und auch die WiiU ist angeschlossen.
Richtig gut wäre wenn ich mehrere Einstellungen für Tag´s/Abend`s Fernsehen und für PS4/WiiU zum einstellen könnte, wenn der V das zulässt.
Danke euch schon einmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. April 2016)

Also als Faustregel kann man eig. Sagen, je besser das Wiedergabe Format ist desto weniger Bildvervesserer solltest du benutzen.

Spät abends ist meist eine geringere Bildhelligkeit vorzuziehen um deine Äuglein zu schonen und den tv bei den Schwarzwerten zu unterstützen. 

Und bitte tu dir selbst den gefallen (vor allem bei Filmen) Alles abzuschalten was tolle Bonbon Farben macht. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei samsung, aber Iwas mit "Farbverbesserung" oder "Hervorhebung" oderso. Lass es am besten einfach auf aus. Es sei denn du spielst Supermario oderso dann macht das schon sinn^.^.

Für mich persönlich ist ein natürliches Bild wichtig. Sprich es Gras sieht im TV so aus wie draussen im Garten. Oft ist das nicht der fall. Also am besten bei farbtemperatur auch neutral wählen. Als letztes sowas wie "Weissbetonung" oderso. Nicht hervorheben oder ähnliches. Hast du schonmal blauen Schnee gesehen? In der Natur wahrscheinlich nicht der ist immer leicht gelblich durch Schmutz o.ä.


----------



## HanFred (4. April 2016)

Bei einigen Samsungs (wie z.B. meinem ue55js8580,in Deutschland wohl 8590 genannt) sind die Grundeinstellungen bereits ziemlich gut, zumindest was Kontrast, Helligkeit, Schärfe und Farbe angeht. Einige Einstellungen sind schlicht Geschmacksache, den Farbraum habe ich für alles auf "Nativ" gestellt und fahre ansonsten grösstenteils mit Standardeinstellungen, für Filme habe ich den Farbton "Warm 1" ausgewählt, da mir "Warm 2" einfach einen zu starken Gelbstich hat. Für Gaming steht der Farbton auf "Standard". Der Schwarzwert steht auf "Dunkel", Kinoschwarz ist eingeschaltet.


----------



## AC3 (8. April 2016)

> Die Samsungs sind mir von den Farben und den übertriebenen Kontrasten nicht natürlich bzw. "echt" genug.



wenn man keinen plan von fernseheinstellungen hat... 



> Ich suche einen guten Fernseher zum PS4 gucken und natürlich zum fernsehen!



LG

http://www.amazon.de/LG-49LF6309-Fe...F8&qid=1460147554&sr=1-1&keywords=LG+49LF6309



> je besser das Wiedergabe Format ist desto weniger Bildvervesserer solltest du benutzen.



ich verwende auf meinem "älteren" 47" ambilight 7000 philips überhaupt keine "bildverbesserer", habe alles manuell eingestellt und das bild ist sehr gut.
auch bei analogen material über scart (full RGB tauglich inkl. 60 hz mode).
verwende den auch zum gamen. 

die bildverschlimmbesserer sind komplett sinnfrei. benötigt niemand.
habe bei samsung, philips und lg noch nie sinnvolle optionen gesehen die etwas "verbessern". 90% der optionen *verschlechtern* das bild.
auch frame-interpolation habe ich ausgestellt, genauso wie den restlichen rotz ala  "auto kontrast , dyn farbanpassung , etc.".
*ich sehe sämtliches material ungefiltert ohne "verschlimmbesserer" und es sieht verdammt GUT aus.
*
im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden. würde mir auf grund des besseren preises im moment aber einen lg kaufen.
auch sind die lgs von den "smart" funktionen her besser.

habe einen relativ günstigen LG dvd/br media player und das teil rockt.
steuert den fernseher mit exakt 24 hz an (blue ray) und ja - es resultiert in einer butterweichen wiedergabe.

  LG bietet definitiv das beste preis/leistungverhältnis



> Wenn das Bild passt dann wär mir die Hz Zahl eig. Egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die angegebene hz zahl kannst du sowieso knicken, da es nicht die native ist, sondern nur eine billigst interpolierte via
zwischenbildberechnung.
kann man beim gamen auf grund des enormen input-lags sowieso knicken und bei filmen entsteht eine leichte "artefakt-bildung".
diese funktion habe ich deswegen bei allen drei fernsehern (samsung, philips, lg) abgestellt. zwischenbildberechnung ist und bleibt müll. 

echte hz (120/144) gibt es nur bei diversen monitoren... fernseher haben max. 60 hz und das gilt für alle (auch wenn etwas anderes drauf steht).


----------



## Alisis1990 (9. April 2016)

Mein Sony hat da eine verschöimmbesserung die nennt sich Detailverbesserung und Randverbesserung(oder so ähnlich) bei YouTube bzw SD Inhalten ist das genial. Die sind dann kaum von Blue rays zu unterscheiden. Nur wegen dieser Funktion habe ich noch kein hd+. 

Ist aber auch das einzige was ich nutze UND ist einer der Gründe warum dieser tv damals testsieger War.
Wird bei full hd Inhalten aber konsequent nicht benutzt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AC3 (12. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Mein Sony hat da eine verschöimmbesserung die nennt sich Detailverbesserung und Randverbesserung(oder so ähnlich) bei YouTube bzw SD Inhalten ist das genial. Die sind dann kaum von Blue rays zu unterscheiden. Nur wegen dieser Funktion habe ich noch kein hd+.
> 
> Ist aber auch das einzige was ich nutze UND ist einer der Gründe warum dieser tv damals testsieger War.
> Wird bei full hd Inhalten aber konsequent nicht benutzt
> ...



ich verwende für analoges material (u.a. konsolen) die noise reduction von philips bei meinem 7000er von 2012. ist ziemlich gut und lässt sich in drei stufen einstellen.
das bild wird dabei nicht weich gespült, aber bildrauschen deutlich reduziert.
u.a. kann man damit auch interferenzen ausbügeln. besonders für ältere konsolen eine wirklich sinnvolle funktion.
bei älteren konsolen entstehen interferenzen oftmals durch fehlende interne abschirmung, die elektronik (alte) bzw. dem netzteil.

alle anderen optionen verwende ich definitiv nicht. der fernseher hat an 10-15 optionen zur bildmanipulation.
"verbesserung ist relativ" - der großteil suckt. dazu zählt auch dyn kontrast, automatische farbanpassung oder so sinnlose spässchen wie zwischenbildberechnung @ 5000000 hz.

alles schrott bzw. unnötig.

 die u.a. optionale pixelgenaue darstellung von PC material ist auch nicht übel.
dabei wird die glättung des fernsehers deaktiviert und man bekommt eine 1:1 matrix. dadurch sieht der windows desktop zum beispiel viel schärfer und präziser aus. schriften lassen sich dadurch auch besser lesen.

bei spielen aber unbrauchbar, da der game-modus und auch der film-modus subpixel berechnet, wodurch das bild glatter wirkt ohne an schärfe zu verlieren. 
in einem spiel wie mario sunshine lässt sich das sehr gut an gittern erkennen.
ist quasi ähnlich einem dezenten FXAA filter.

>>> ich denke aber, dass jeder "teurere" fernseher ab 600€ aufwärts solche optionen bietet.

in der grundeinstellung kann man jeden fernseher knicken... man muss sich da schon in das  "erweiterte" menü begeben.


----------

